# Boss-V wont lift, It just click's, Please help!!



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

Worked fine yesterday, I topped off the fluid and all it I hear is the seleniod clicking. Power is good to the controller & plow lights but not lifting just clicking. Im worried cuz snow is on its way, i know you guys can help. Could the pump be shot?selenoid? thanks for you prompt answers, Scott


----------



## legoconstruct (Nov 17, 2003)

is it doing anything?
does it angle?
did it work before you topped off fluid?


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

doesnt angle either way, hooked up didnt work, went to fleet and got some plow fluid. came back topped off the fluid started to raise but ran to front (try to latch pins cuz the springs are bent up) did that about three times when it would lift anymore, just click. so yes it wants to lift but the pump is not engaging.?


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Are you putting it in float mode then trying it?


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

how do i put it in float with the handheld controller? I was never shown!


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

check power on both sides of solenoid when trying the activate. if you have good voltage 12v+ on both sides.....
check ground to solenoid. loosen and retighten mount screws....

check and clean power cables at the plug....

i have also had a few ground problems on the valve body as well, i add a seperate ground harness which connects each valve in line to the frame.


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

hold the down button till it turns red


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

GOT IT!! Wow, Im so greatful for all the guys here at plow site.You guys were right on it was the ground that was a little loose. Boy am I relieved. i just wanted to say thanks from the bottom of my heart!!(not to sound to mushy!) i dont know what id do without you guys, Merry Christmas!!!! Sincerely, Scott


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

Kewl...Good Deal!!


----------



## JasonJ (Dec 14, 2003)

*Ground*

I had the same problem last year with my Boss V, it actually melted the solenoid. I put a heavier duty solenoid on, checked all connections, and it would work for a awhile then stop working. Turned out it was the ground to chassis from the solenoid that was corroded. I didn't check it because whoever installed it went through a lot of trouble to remove the wiper fluid resevoir and ground off down behind it instead of the five billion other places it could have been grounded out in the open.


----------



## bossplow (Dec 11, 2003)

*New BOSS HD solenoid*

I never found that they had a problem with the old solenoid but check out the new HD one. It has a round appearance and is much heavier than the old one. Very tough looking piece.


----------

